# Slip Slop Slap People



## artisan soaps (Oct 31, 2009)

..


----------



## heyjude (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh no Clare.  :cry: 

 I had sun poisoning years ago while visiting Florida and it was just miserable - pain and big blisters on my chest, so I know where you're coming from. Ouch. It is no fun.

At least it was for a good cause. Hope you feel better soon.   

Jude


----------



## pops1 (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh you silly girl Clare.You have probably got heat stroke ,do look after yourself and if you feel worse  get off to the local hospital.
We are in for a horrible hot summer ,it has started late but after the last couple of days l am already wishing the cold weather was here again.We sort of missed spring and went from winter to summer in a week.We even had a tropical like storm last night and instead of cooling things down its made it really humid,hope it cools down by tomorrow ,its my afternoon on at the charity shop and they don't run to air conditioning.
Remember if you feel worse no mucking around ,get somebody to take you to the hospital ,heatstroke can really do some damage..from somebody who has been there and done that .


----------



## carebear (Oct 31, 2009)

a bath in warm (NOT COLD) water with tons of teabags thrown in.  or better yet brew 10 cups of really really strong tea and add that plus the bags you used to make it.  (loose tea is kinda icky in the tub so don't add that if you use loose stuff).

or pour in 4 oz of apple cider vinegar.   that's really nice but it's gotta be waaay dilute.

take some tylenol or better aspirin. 

drink tons of water.

frankly, even lotion is a bad idea if it's still hot - oils hold in the heat.  aloe gel (sans alcohol) is nice, though.


----------



## artisan soaps (Oct 31, 2009)

..


----------



## JenniferSews (Oct 31, 2009)

So sorry!  I have done the same, especially in the spring when I haven't gotten used to the intense sun.  Please post pics of your paintings, I'd love to see!  The ACV and tea sounds like a lovely remedy.  I hope it helps and you feel better soon.  I'm sure you're already doing it, but staying hydrated will help a ton too.


----------



## Manda (Nov 1, 2009)

Oooh nasty   

Not sure if it's the best thing to do but whenever I get burnt I keep a cold wheat pack on it as much as possible. You obviously have to turn it over and move it around so it doesn't get too warm. I have used wheat bags chilled in the freezer and rotated them when they start to warm up. Straight from the freezer wheat bags not as cold as say a bag of peas is, so you can keep applying the wheat bags without worrying about freezing the skin.

Sunburn sucks. And I know it can be cloudy or cool (especially in NZ..) so you don't feel like you'll get burnt but the UV index is actually quite high.

All that painting you did sounds lovely - the kids will be stoked tomorrow!  I'd love to see pics too..  :wink:

I hope you like sleeping on your stomach!


----------



## artisan soaps (Nov 1, 2009)

..


----------



## topcat (Nov 1, 2009)

Oh Clare! *hugs*....feel much better soon.

Tanya


----------



## gekko62 (Nov 3, 2009)

Another great idea for sunburn is to chill the aloe vera leaves.Slice in 1/2 down the leaf & place the cut side on your ouchy bit,draws the heat out & you can pop it back in the fridge for a bit & use again. I haven't had AV plants for years,but I got really supersticious about them for a while...every time I cut a leaf,something precious to me would break!(within a shortish period of time anyway).So I started asking permission & saying thankyou & it stopped.Weird or what?That or I'm barmy!   :roll:


----------



## krissy (Dec 11, 2009)

how long can you keep the aloe leaf? i can get 2 foot long leaves at the market but i don't use aloe that often, will it keep in the fridge? can i gut it and keep the goo in a jar?

oh and what is up with Artisan's posts? they all turned into dots .. :cry:


----------



## pops1 (Dec 12, 2009)

Sorry can't help with the Aloe Vera but I was wondering the same thing about Clare's old posts Krissy,its like she's being wiped out  :?


----------



## ChrissyB (Dec 12, 2009)

Artisan was not "wiped out".
She came in and deleted all of her posts. Every single one of them.
No idea why.


----------



## pops1 (Dec 12, 2009)

Thankyou Chrissy for clarifying that,gosh that must have taken ages she had heaps of posts.Its a shame because she had a lot to offer and now a lot of the threads are ruined.


----------



## heyjude (Dec 12, 2009)

pops1 said:
			
		

> Thankyou Chrissy for clarifying that,gosh that must have taken ages she had heaps of posts.Its a shame because she had a lot to offer and now a lot of the threads are ruined.


----------



## ChrissyB (Dec 12, 2009)

Yes, I know what you mean about the threads.
She did provide some valuable information to our forum, which is now just blank posts in threads that don't make sense.
I guess that's the thing about forums, people come and go, they stay for a while, then they find somewhere else that they want to be. Usually they just move on, to come back in and delete each post one by one is a very extreme move, but she must have had her reasons.
Unfortunately she didn't feel the need to explain those reasons to anyone else.

But, we as a forum, are a fantastic place, and if other members don't want to be a part of that anymore, then that's their decision, and ultimately their loss!! That's just my opinion, anyway. :wink:


----------

